# driver for Easy Cap version 2.1c



## silentscream (Feb 5, 2010)

I look for driver for Easy Cap version 2.1c. Anybody can help me?!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/index.html


----------



## silentscream (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for respond.But there is no there.Do you know more sites?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is supposed to be the latest driver http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/Supp_2_2.html you needed to click on the link on the page I gave you


----------

